# ENGINE UPGRADE NISSAN SUNNY N16



## Sikeli (May 1, 2020)

Apart from engine upgrade from 1.3 to 1.5. Do i really need to change any other component


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The two engines are very similar; it's basically a small increase of 200 L. You should be able to retain the existing sensors. The intake/exhaust manifolds may have to be replaced due to possible increase in port size; if there is an appreciable difference, then that's not good; it can screw up the tuning. however I'm not sure on that.

You will have to perform the throttle valve re-learn procedures. If the car doesn't run right, you may have to re-flash the ECU.


----------



## Sikeli (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for the advice and God bless


----------

